
China to create home-grown operating system - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21895723#.UUxFVioH1h1.hackernews
======
keith_erskine
"China" has been trying this for over 10 years. There first attempt was Red
Flag Linux, and there have been a few other Linux derivatives since. The
problem is that the 'users' (personal/business) want the Windows and will
pirate copies as required.

------
beatgammit
How is it "home-grown" if they're "working with Canonical"? It's just a distro
fork, not a "home-grown" operating system.

